# small mammals, instead of rats?



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hello, technically im a new member but ive been following the forum for years. I currently keep rats, but theyre old now, and to be honest, they really dont live long enough  , so i may have to think about keeping a different type of pet.

The criteria im looking for;

Lives more than 3 years
Interactive with humans
Affectionate (not neccessarily cuddly)

I also live in a shared house, my landlord is pretty laid back but for obvious reasons i need to think about a pet that wont be too desructive and smelly (im used to a slight smell with male rats but my room is on the ground floor right next to the front door so i need an animal that doesnt smell so bad that people will complain walking in and out lol)

At the moment i have two cages, one is 120cm tall (no stand) approx 54cm wide and 99cm long, bar spacing ranging from 1cm to 1.5cm, and a deep plastic base. And another which is a smallish birs cage that has 1cm bar spacing, wire floor (although you can place the shalloe rubber matt on top) and is around 54cm wide, 80cm long and 80cm tall.

I have been contenplating sugar gliders, i dont mind a high maintenance pet but im worried about how messy they might be. I really would like ferrets but i cant imagine the smell going down well...

Alternatively does anyone sell a magic potion that lets rats live longer?


----------



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

I should add as well, because reading back i did notice how it sounds, i will obviously not be thinking about this until my rats have lived out thier lives.


----------



## Battlebrodo (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, the enclosures you have wouldn't be suitable for them really, but you could consider an African pigmy hedgehog. They are affectionate, live about 6ish years and have virtually no smell.


----------



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

misty92 said:


> Hello, technically im a new member but ive been following the forum for years. I currently keep rats, but theyre old now, and to be honest, they really dont live long enough  , so i may have to think about keeping a different type of pet.
> 
> The criteria im looking for;
> 
> ...


Really? How come? Although aph ive been told are more like hamsters and dont really seek you out, is that right?

Enclosure wise i can always change whether its bigger or smaller


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Battlebrodo said:


> Well, the enclosures you have wouldn't be suitable for them really, but you could consider an African pigmy hedgehog. They are affectionate, live about 6ish years *and have virtually no smell.*


:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you do find a magic potion that lets rats live longer, please let me know. :lol: I've just lost my last 2 and I'm not planning on getting any more.

You could consider gerbils or other types of jirds - I'm actually wondering about Dupraisi at the moment - as they don't smell strongly and live longer than rats.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

All gerbils species, including duprasis are burrowers and do best in a tank with lots of substrate for burrowing. 

Maybe degus would be more suitable. They are very friendly and "talk" to you a lot. You will soon get to know what all the different noises mean. If cared for properly - diet is very important - they can live up to 10 years. Don't like a cuddle, but enjoy sitting on your shoulder and using you as a climbing frame. No discernible smell.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Chinchillas have a decent life span


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe look at exotic mice of some sort, like spiny mice?
It might depend how much you're willing to invest. If you're willing to buy heating or air conditioning systems, you could look at things like chinchillas or tenrecs, for example.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

degus - fantastic little gits :no1:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

a pair of degus gets my vote too but the cage may need a little bit of modification to suit them and not be powder covered on the bars.

can you put a pic up of the cage?


----------



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

Ive given that cage away to a rescue now and bought the explorer 2nd edition (all metal trays), and realised i have the perfect space to join two together side by side. Ive been looking at prairie dogs and ground squirrels, but still looking for more suggestions. Doesnt neccessarily need to be exotic, just enjoy human interaction. Im currently about to foster more rats for a rescue so plenty of time to research/plan.


----------



## polaris2582 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would disagree that APH smell, they only smell if you let them. Spot cleaned every day just like rats and I've never noticed a particular scent off of them. They will come and demand to cuddle up in a warm spot like rats, but can be decidedly harder to remove.... :lol2:
Their attention seeking level depends on the individual really, and how well they are brought up. One of my boys wouldn't leave your body the other was a mat thing that wanted to run, and tug socks, and steal anything he could find/climb everything etc etc...


----------



## Johan (Dec 27, 2015)

A house rabbit....believe me they are amazing. I'll let you have a Netherland Dwarf. Fantastic temperaments, will use a litter tray and will definitely seek you out.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been where you are. I had rats then, like you, found the heartbreak too hard to deal with. 

I've had all kinds of small animals including degus, chinchillas, jirds, hamsters, various species of mice, guinea pigs etc....... But tbh...... I've found that nothing matches the personality of rats. Their eagerness to greet you, their affectionate disposition, their intelligence........ Nothing, for me personally quite matches up to ratties. xx

I agree that rabbits come the closest in terms of character etc but their care needs are vastly different to rats. They need a lot of space and they too can be prone to various health issues. Mine have been really healthy but they can be expensive if you do get issues. 

Degus are lovely but mine had dental problems and as they weren't keen on being handled (rescues - happy to be with you but didn't like being actually handled!) it made it difficult treating them, getting them to vets etc. They are full of character though.

But if you're looking for a pet like rats you will find that there's nothing quite like rats! I don't have any at the moment but they are very much part of my plans for the future!!

All my current and past pets have their own charms and I love / have loved them all very much, but I miss my rats! xx


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Actually there is a rodent that is as intelligent and affectionate as rats, but to buy a pair, buy a suitable home and get them neutered will cost you about £1000. They live in excess of 10 years if cared for properly. I am talking about prairie dogs. I have a pair and on is currently asleep on my knee. The other is eating his hay. Not sure whether it is allowed to mention other groups here, but if you are interested there is a Prairie Dog Group on facebook where all the PD owbers hang out.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

aquajird said:


> Actually there is a rodent that is as intelligent and affectionate as rats, but to buy a pair, buy a suitable home and get them neutered will cost you about £1000. They live in excess of 10 years if cared for properly. I am talking about prairie dogs. I have a pair and on is currently asleep on my knee. The other is eating his hay. Not sure whether it is allowed to mention other groups here, but if you are interested there is a Prairie Dog Group on facebook where all the PD owbers hang out.


Pics?! 

What kind of set up do you have for them? x


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Savic Royal Suite
Royal Suite 95 Double Ferret Cage |Great deals at zooplus


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Richardson ground squirrels are cool little dudes, like a smaller P-dog...


----------



## Jplum89 (May 3, 2015)

*Ferrets!*

Best small mammal going! I own 1 she is currently pregnant and due any day now. I had a male I rehomed but be bit so he went to my friend as my fuzz butt free roams. 
She is so gentle with my kids we have had her since 6 weeks old. Licks your face is litter trained. She sleeps on your or loves to play and jump all over us the beds and the dogs. 
My eldest didn't want a ferret but a dumbo rat. She now regrets that and wants a ferret!
they come to call, interact with you but also are independent. Best getting two though we are keeping the babies as best to get them as young, and they thrive on company.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Ferrets are lovely but they can be a bit too much for some people.


----------



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

*ferrets vs prairie dogs*

I did recently buy a cage like the savic royal suite (i bought the explorer 2nd edition with metal trays). My intention was to get prairie dogs but I am worried about when they go into rut, and being able to get a good vet in emergencies. I have the money for them, but im undecided. Im already a member on the facebook page and have had a few chats with Laura already.

Im also considering a pair of ferrets but do they smell as bad as people say indoors? (If fed high quality food/raw, cleaned often?), ive been trying to contact rescues/breeders to meet some but theyre either not local or not responding! Its getting closer and closer to spring and i dont know which to get haha


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

Jplum89 said:


> My eldest didn't want a ferret but a dumbo rat. She now regrets that and wants a ferret!
> they come to call, interact with you but also are independent. Best getting two though we are keeping the babies as best to get them as young, and they thrive on company.


@Jplum89 - Hopefully your eldest has more than one rat - rats need company - they need to have fellow ratties living with them - companionship is essential to their health and happiness x 

I like ferrets but they are more involved than ratties. Closer to having a dog, really. Not as easy vet-wise or if you go on holidays etc. I guess that's the biggest consideration with exotic pets - extra vet / boarding costs etc.

Whatever you decide - let us all know! :2thumb: x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you decide on ferrets you'd better get a high shelf to keep your slippers and flip flops on :lol2:

https://www.facebook.com/zefir.r.cool/videos/665181336918857/


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

misty92 said:


> I did recently buy a cage like the savic royal suite (i bought the explorer 2nd edition with metal trays). My intention was to get prairie dogs but I am worried about when they go into rut, and being able to get a good vet in emergencies. I have the money for them, but im undecided. Im already a member on the facebook page and have had a few chats with Laura already.
> 
> Im also considering a pair of ferrets but do they smell as bad as people say indoors? (If fed high quality food/raw, cleaned often?), ive been trying to contact rescues/breeders to meet some but theyre either not local or not responding! Its getting closer and closer to spring and i dont know which to get haha


Personally spayed/implanted jills to me don't smell anymore than most other household pets... its just their poop that whiffs but if you clean the litter tray often and clean their bedding regularly then you should smell much at all.
Its often hobs that smell, even when castrated they still sometimes skunk when they're being boisterous boys and that really does reek, lol

and yes rutting p-dogs are no fun whatsoever, even the soppiest can turn into satan himself and its not pleasant.


----------



## misty92 (Oct 10, 2015)

I may go for ferrets then. Prairie dogs seem really cute but ferrets seem like a good mix between crazy and cuddly. Plus ive felt a ferret bite so i know what to expect. I had one latched on to my chin once a few years ago haha. If i dont end up with ferrets, i have a feeling il end up with rats again lol!

I dont mind a bit of smell, but i live in a shared house, as long as the rest of the house cant smell them il be ok!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

If you litter train them then I suggest you use Oko Plus cat litter. 

Over 30 years of cat ownership I tried many, many different type of cat litter and can honestly say Oko Plus is the best. It's a lightweight clumping wood litter (not pellets) which means you can remove faeces and urine quickly and easily and it definitely keeps the smell down.

It's not the cheapest by any means, but it definitely lasts longer than cheaper ones. The largest size bag which cost us about £20. Used to keep 3 litter trays going for about 3-4 months.

I also used it in my rats' litter trays and they were in my living room - no smell!


----------

